# Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?



## filli8183 (23. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
War die Tage jemand von euch in Roermonds angeln ?
Ich war Gesterns Vormittag 4 Stunden feedern,
Leider nur 2 kleine kaulbarsche gebissen.
Meint ihr dieses Jahr ist nichts mehr mit angeln an den maasplaasen?


----------



## Zanderblues (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

War heute in Asselt nach etwa 4 Stunden haben wir es aufgegeben.. Es tat sich leider nichts..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gerald5701 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Fahre Montag an den julianakanal - mal schauen was geht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filli8183 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Wo ist denn genau der julianakanal ?
Ich bin selbst immer am lateraalkanal


----------



## gerald5701 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Startet etwas südlich von Roermond. Und ist dann recht lang, ca. 38 km wenn ich mich nicht irre. Einfach mal bei Maps eingeben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filli8183 (27. Dezember 2015)

Von mir aus Mönchengladbach wären 1 Std fahrt


----------



## gerald5701 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

3 Grundeln. Immerhin hat die Sonne geschienen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schweden43 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

ich war am 30.12 bis auf ein paar kleine Rotaugen tat sich nichts!!!
PS : komme auch aus mg


----------



## Christian87 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Hallo wollte am Donnerstag oder Freitag zum Oolderplass  oder kann mir jemand ein guten Platz für Barsch oder Hecht nennen? Fährt sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## Zimbo1990 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

hai also ich habs in roermond aufgegeben  Finde es ist dort total überfischt von denen die wirklich alles mitnehmen. Fahre lieber ne std weiter bis nach amsterdam rein, dort macht es noch richtig spaß man bekommt schöne fische an der angel und ist einfach nur wunderschön dort. :d ehrlich lieber paar euros mehr sprit also wirklich jedes wochenende eine enttäuschung.  aber jedem das seine 

werde auch diesjahr wenn ich mein vispas mache kein verein in roermond nehmen


----------



## köfi01 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Ich fahre immer nach Roermond . Ich habe 3-4 sehr gute Stellen und fange da fast immer meinen Fisch. 
Man muss sich seine Stellen auch suchen.Einfach ans Wasser fahren bringt nichts . Hat bei mir auch einige Zeit gedauert .

Gruß Ralf


----------



## alizander1 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Köfi, alles frisch?:vik:
Alte Garde hier aufm Board|supergri


----------



## köfi01 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Alles klar . Bei dir auch ? Wir müssen mal aufs Wasser :vik::vik:


----------



## Checco (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Alizander, dachte schon du wärst mit deinem Aluboot abgesoffen...
 Grüße an die Macht vom Niederrhein...


----------



## AnglerHerbert (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Jemand noch in Roermond angeln ?*

Ich war letztes Jahr mal da, ich hatte leider Ärger mit anderen Vorort die mich auch beleidigt hatten mit "dreckiger Dütcher" das ich keine Lust mehr habe da zu angeln. Die Holländer fanden es als Unverschämt das man als Deutscher dort angelt, war eine Gruppe von 8 Mann. Naja wird nicht die Regel sein aber das hat mir gereicht.


----------

